
Show HN: PDF Boarding Pass to iOS PassBook Converter - bartoszhernas
https://getpassbook.com
======
bartoszhernas
Hi,

We have started building a tool to convert classic boarding passes into native
iOS PassBooks (the ones appearing in the Wallet app).

Our mission is to simplify flying: booking tickets should be as simple as
ordering an Uber and the boarding process needs to be simplified.

We have decided to release it for free also for non-Ahoy flyers, precisely in
order to simplify flying for as many people as possible.

